# Besoffene Schweisser und Blinde in der Qualitätskontrolle bei Commencal



## dirtsurfer (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen

Habe mir bei Commencal online ein Ramones 12 Framekit bestellt. Ist komplett krumm, krummer Rahmen, krummes Ausfallende. Ist das bei Commencal normal, dass so was bis zum Kunden rausgeht?


----------



## Ollibolli11 (9. Februar 2017)

Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen, mein Meta 4 war extrem schlecht verarbeitet. Die Schweißverbindung zwischen Ober - und Sitzrohr war so schlecht geschweißt das es nach kurzer Zeit einen Riss hatte. Die Schweißnaht war im Sitzrohr so durchgebrannt das beim Ausreiben die Ahle abgelenkt wurde und das Rohr zum teil nur 0,5mm Wandung hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (9. Februar 2017)

@dirtsurfer 
Was sagt denn Commencal dazu? 
Ich nehme mal an, dass du die doch sicher fairerweise als erstes kontaktiert hast, damit die die Möglichkeit der Stellungnahme und Korrektur dazu haben, oder?!




Sascha


----------



## dirtsurfer (10. Februar 2017)

Das habe ich natürlich gemacht. In Pink gibt es keinen mehr, man hat mir einen Gelben angeboten (ebenfalls Auslaufmodell). Die anderen Farben hat man mir nicht angeboten, würden mir aber teils besser zusagen.

Leider hatte ich den Rahmen mit Lieferadresse in DE bestellt, Rechnungsadresse CH. Nun wollen sie die Banane vorab zurück, das gehe aber nur ab DE (bzw. der Lieferadresse). Das ist für mich jetzt natürlich mit erheblichen Aufwänden verbunden, ich hätte seiten eines Lieferanten, der so extrem versagt erwartet, dass er sich flexibler zeigt. Dass ich mir diese zusätzliche Komplexität selber eingehandelt habe ist mir aber natürlich klar.

Auf meine Frage, wie so etwas durch die Qualitätskontrolle kommt, habe ich keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## dirtsurfer (11. Februar 2017)

Nochmal mit Commencal telefoniert. Ein 2017er Modell in einer Farbe die meiner Tochter gefällt, wollen sie mir auch gegen Aufpreis nicht anbieten.
Rücknahme gegen Gutschrift (versand ab DE), und dann neubestellung in die CH haben sie mir angeboten, das ist Buchhalterisch OK, und ich muss nicht 2 mal nach DE.. aber bemüht sind sie nicht so wirklich. Ich finds nach wie vor schwach.


----------



## slash-sash (11. Februar 2017)

Muss ich dir Recht geben. Das nennt sich nicht wirklich Kundenorientiert. 
Schade, dass du die Erfahrungen machen musstest. 




Sascha


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Februar 2017)

Zum Titel: das nennt man Inklusion


----------



## Ollibolli11 (11. Februar 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Zum Titel: das nennt man Inklusion


Sorry, und das was du schreibst nennt man nicht lustig!


----------



## dirtsurfer (14. März 2017)

Soo, update, falls es jemanden interessiert:
- Das Angebot, dass sie mir einen neuen schicken, und den alten dann bei Erhalt rückvergüten gabs dann aufs Mal doch nicht.
- Bin darauf nach DE gefahren, um den Rahmen abzusenden, war nach 4 Arbeitstagen zurück bei Commencal.
- Darauf haben sie sich (trotz mehrfacher Rückfrage was jetzt los sei 9 Arbeitstage Zeit gelassen, den neuen Rahmen abzuschicken.

Inzwischen angekommen, und ist einigermassen gerade. Auch lustig ist die Hinterbaubreite, wird beim 2014er mit 100mm angegeben, beim 2017 mit 104mm - 104mm stimmt auch für den 2014er, man kann also nicht ohne weiteres eine Schnellspanner VR-Nabe einbauen.

Aber: Meine Tochter hat Freude daran, und ich bin auch schon damit gefahren


----------



## Bener (14. März 2017)

dirtsurfer schrieb:


> Aber: Meine Tochter hat Freude daran, und ich bin auch schon damit gefahren



Damit wäre dann Deine Garantie futsch!


----------



## Danimal (23. März 2017)

Da wird in China irgendwer bei der QS geschlampt haben, vielleicht schauen die bei den kleinen Dingern auch nicht so genau hin. Wie dem auch sei, das ist natürlich keine Entschuldigung. Mein Meta AM HT ist perfekt verarbeitet und absolut gerade, und auch die paar anderen Commencals im Freundeskreis sind absolut in Ordnung. Ich glaube, da kann man bei jedem Hersteller mal Pech haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommodore (11. Juni 2017)

@dirtsurfer 
Hast du die Laufräder vom Ramones 12 selber aufgebaut? 
Hab hier mittlerweile auch ein türkises Ramones 12 in zweifacher Ausführung als Komplettbike hier rumstehen. Über die Qualität der Naben und auch der Steuersätze bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht. Die Steuersätze kann ich tauschen, auch wenn ich leider keine Chris Kings in der Restekiste rumliegen habe. Bei den Laufrädern wirds etwas schwieriger, weil mir beim Selbstaufbau jegliches Wissen und Erfahrung fehlt. Daher meine Frage.

Der Hinterbau von beiden Rädern schaut bei mir übrigens ziemlich gerade ausgerichtet aus. Die Einbaubreite hinten hab ich noch nicht nachgemessen.


----------



## dirtsurfer (12. Juni 2017)

@pommodore 
Ja, die Laufräder sind selbst gebaut, siehe Update im Kinderbike Gallerie Thread. Ich habe die Felgen von einem Early Rider, die sind 20 Loch, was sich nicht gut teilen lässt mit den gängigen Naben. Du hast glaub 16L, da könntest du 32L naben nehmen, und jedes zweite auslassen. Herausforderungen sind:
Speichenlänge - hat bei mir vorne gut geklappt, mit der Campa Record Nabe
Hinten die Nabenbreite, kannst du aber neu spacen, brauchst in der Regel aber eine neue Achse.
Es gibt bei Aliexpress gute Steuersätze für sehr kleines Geld - such mal gineyea, aest.

Ich würde bei den Naben zuerst versuchen die neu zu fetten und sauber einzustellen.


----------



## fone (12. Juni 2017)

Ist ja interessant.
Ich hatte Ende letzten Jahres versucht einen Commencal HT-Rahmen zu kaufen.
Bei Größe L war das Tretlagergehäuse scheinbar leicht versetzt eingeschweißt. Fälschlicherweise einen M als Ersatz bekommen - da passte alles, leider M. Danach nochmal den Rahmen in L bei nem anderen Shop bestellt. Wieder krumm. 
Der Kontakt mit Commencal DE war aber sehr nett.


----------



## DocThrasher (12. Juni 2017)

Commencal DE? Gibbet nich ...


----------

